# Firefox problem



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

See this http://www.mydigitallife.info/fix-f...e-sites-permanently-for-always-auto-complete/ Also see http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091009083942AADV6cG

The problem has been around for a very long time. One way that I have found to fix this problem, is to delete anything FF related in the personal user folder. Varies on what OS you are using, in the location of those files.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

EXCELLENT!!!!. Thank you...seems to be working. I googled and nothing informative came up. Thank you.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

For anyone having this kind of issue that wants a better management solution, there is the free lastpass vault which had great reviews in the magazines, there is also the plug-in in addons "saved password editor" by Daniel Dawson that is also great.
It is your call on whether to use either one, and to use them for sensitive logins like banking, but you can use it for forums, email and all kinds of non critical logins that are annoying as hell to deal with and let them log you in automatically.
The lastpass vault is great, it will also generate a password for you according to the rules you set- upper and lower case, mixed, a certain number of chars long etc.
I use both and they work well, no problems.


----------



## Metro (Mar 28, 2013)

That is the one bad thing about Firefox. Always has been. I may sound old-fashioned by saying this, but a pen and paper works wonders for keeping information safe.


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

RWolff said:


> For anyone having this kind of issue that wants a better management solution, there is the free lastpass vault which had great reviews in the magazines, there is also the plug-in in addons "saved password editor" by Daniel Dawson that is also great.
> It is your call on whether to use either one, and to use them for sensitive logins like banking, but you can use it for forums, email and all kinds of non critical logins that are annoying as hell to deal with and let them log you in automatically.
> The lastpass vault is great, it will also generate a password for you according to the rules you set- upper and lower case, mixed, a certain number of chars long etc.
> I use both and they work well, no problems.



I second the motion on LastPass. The benefit is that you can install the plugin on any machine and be able to log in from there, also the passwords are highly encrypted so there is less risk of tampering than using browser password storage.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

My problem with FF has always been I would have some tabs open, and all is fine, I go to work and come back at lunch and see the brower is sitting there with the beachball spinning, then not, then spinning, cant close any tabs, cant do anything, have to force quit.
Reopen, all is fine again, seems like some of the pages use some java scripts or something that maybe refreshes the content- youtube, news sites do it a lot, and it winds up freezing the whole thing.
FF has always done that, all versions, new install , old, doesn't matter.

It will do this at random too, so I got sick of it lately and decided to see if I could fix it, I figured mybe the bookmarks folder is too large (it had almost 4,000 entries) so I copied it to a file and deleted all but the last 300, but even doing that had to be done in 500 entry segments as selecting "all" and hitting delete would basically freeze it witht he spinning ball.

Didn't seem to make a difference, so I changed the save history to delete browser history, cache, search each time, but I rarely even close FF anyway.
That didn't seem to help much either, I got Speedyfox and that seems to help but only for a few hours and then its slow again.
I got rid of the theme, went back to the default theme, only have adblock active, not sure it's helped either.

I used the reset but what a pain, all the stupid things I had to fix in the about:config like turning off the auto complete and the auto suggestion garbage were a royal pain to try and find and set the way I had it before, and various prefs too, so I went back to the original profile.

Seems FF just has these issues, I tried and hated chrome (no way to turn off that stupid auto suggest in the search bar garbage either)


----------

